# Curved Monitor Sinn oder Unsinn ?



## Antitribu (14. Oktober 2016)

Hi, ich entschuldige mich schon mal in vornhinein falls dieses Thema schon mal an anderer Stelle erleutert wurde und ich es einfach übersehen habe. Nach etlichen Abenden des Suchens fand ich leider nur sehr vage / subjektive Ansichten oder Texte die sich mehr wie Werbung als ernste Bewertungen lesen...

Deshalb wollte ich hier Fragen ob sich die Investition in einem "Curved" Monitor lohnt, wenn ja unter Welchen Umständen ( Entfernung zum Monitor, Was wird mit dem Monitor gemacht, ect. ). Oder ob es sich nur um eine neue Verkaufsmasche handelt mit der neue Monitore verkauft werden sollten....


----------



## HisN (14. Oktober 2016)

Was willst Du denn mit dem Monitor machen?
Es ist doch unsinnig über den Einsatzzweck anderer zu philosophieren, der bei Dir nie vorkommen wird 
Ab wann würde es sich denn für Dich "lohnen"

Ich kann mir z.b. für Grafiker einen Curved nicht vorstellen, wenn Du gerade Linien brauchst.


----------



## drstoecker (14. Oktober 2016)

Also ich habe seit ein paar Wochen auch einen 24" Samsung curved und mit gefällt das Teil sehr gut. Schau dir doch mal welche vor Ort an und mach dir ein eigenes Bild .


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2016)

Beim 21:9 zum zocken und Filme/Serien gucken finde ich curved angenehmer.
Bei nem 16:9 fand ich es bei 27" sinnlos.


----------



## Antitribu (14. Oktober 2016)

Einsatsbereich ist mehr Internet und Filme ab und zu auch mal Zocken ( Skyrim, Wolfenstein, ect.). Grafiken / Bildbearbeitung ect. ist für mich kein Thema,

@drstoecker : Hab mir bisher leider nur Curved TV´s angesehen und ich fürchte um ein ernsthaftes Statment abzugeben muss man einfach mal ein paar Tage/Wochen mit so einem Teil arbeiten...

@JoM79  : definiere bitte "angenehmer". Schonender für die Augen ? Besseres "Mittendringefühl" ?


----------



## JoM79 (14. Oktober 2016)

Die Ecken wirken nicht so weit weg.


----------



## Antitribu (15. Oktober 2016)

Nichts für Ungut, aber für den Curvedaufpreis ist das ein bisschen wenig wie ich finde...

Also ist Curved wohl mehr ein nettes Gimmik...


----------



## JoM79 (15. Oktober 2016)

Kommt halt auf den Radius, den Sitzabstand und auf einen persönlich an.


----------



## Antitribu (15. Oktober 2016)

Sitzabstand wären bei mir ca. 70-80 cm. 
Radius ? Meinst du die Diagonale ? da Dachte ich an etwas zwischen 27 und 32 Zoll.
Persönlich ? Willst du damit sagen das jeder Mensch Curved anders wahr nimmt ?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Oktober 2016)

Was werde ich mit Radius bei nem curved wohl meinen? [emoji6]
Mit persönlich meine ich, das nicht jeder zb 21:9 mag.
Aber da du anscheinend nen 16:9 suchst, ist nen curved mMn eh überflüssig.


----------



## Antitribu (15. Oktober 2016)

16:9 oder 21:9, ja das ist auch so ne Frage. wie gesagt bin ich mehr Internet, Filme und ein bisschen Casualmäsig Zocken, da fürchte ich wäre ein 21:9 wohl overkill...

Wiso ist Curved deiner Meinung nach bei 16:9 überflüssig ?


----------



## JoM79 (15. Oktober 2016)

Weil zB ein 34" 21:9 so hoch ist wie 27" 16:9, aber an jeder Seite nochmal 100mm zusätzlich dranhängen.
Da lohnt es wenn der Monitor gebogen ist.
Beim flachen 34" 21:9 hatte ich immer das Gefühl, das die Ecken zu weit weg sind.
Aber wie schon gesagt, das ist halt ne persönliche Ansicht.

Bei 24" oder 27" 16:9 bräuchte ich keinen curved Monitor.
Wenn man natürlich 30cm davor sitzt, wäre das wieder ne andere Sache.


----------



## Elistaer (15. Oktober 2016)

Ich greif das hier mal kurz auf, ich zum Beispiel brauche ein neuen LED Fernseher nun war mein Gedanke kaufe mir ein 40" uhd curved baue den Abstand aus das ich weit genu weg sitze und verbinde den nutzen des Fernsehen mit dem Spaß beim zocken. Die Meinungen gehen da natürlich auseinander was Sinn oder Unsinn dafür ist zumal dann auch noch eine neue Grafikkarte mit auf die Liste muß.

Zurzeit habe ich noch 2 24" Monitor fhd. Und der Fernseher eine röhre Anfang 2000er für Blue-Ray und Videos wäre das bestimmt von Vorteil mit so einem Monster vor der Nase. 

GS6 via Web


----------



## bummi18 (16. Oktober 2016)

bei sehr großen und 21:9 format macht das durchaus sinn   ich  möchte nieeee wieder was anderes als monitor, ein sichtfeld FOV das so gut ist das man fast ein 3 monitor setup nicht mehr braucht , denke aber das sich das erst ab 34 zoll lohnt. Hoffe ja das bald bezahlbare 40 zöller auf den markt kommen.


----------



## Elistaer (16. Oktober 2016)

bummi18 schrieb:


> bei sehr großen und 21:9 format macht das durchaus sinn   ich  möchte nieeee wieder was anderes als monitor, ein sichtfeld FOV das so gut ist das man fast ein 3 monitor setup nicht mehr braucht , denke aber das sich das erst ab 34 zoll lohnt. Hoffe ja das bald bezahlbare 40 zöller auf den markt kommen.


Aus diesem Grund dachte ich an ein Fernseher die bekommst du ab 700€ curved

GS6 via Web


----------



## bummi18 (16. Oktober 2016)

Fernseher würd ich nicht nehmen , Auflösung sollte schon 3440x1440 sein.
ich bin mit meinem zufrieden und ich sehe auch kein tearing , event. wenn man einen verhgleichsmonitor hat aber so ist das genial.
ich hab den hier und den gibts knapp über 700 neu. Die Lift , Dreh und Kippmöglichkeiten sind genial.
test:
Test Monitor Dell U3415W


----------



## HisN (16. Oktober 2016)

Hmm.. ich betreibe meinen 40" ohne Curved gerne mal in 3820x1648 (das ist 21:9, falls man es nicht sofort merkt). Dann habe ich auch das breite Sichtfeld.
Dafür hab ich aber am Desktop 3820x2160 .. das würde mir beim 21:9 doch schmerzlich fehlen. Beim Surfen, beim Arbeiten.


----------



## DarkWing13 (17. Oktober 2016)

Weshalb wohl für 700€?
Ganz einfach, weil TVs auf die Wiedergabe von Video/Film Material ausgelegt sind und viel mehr "Lagen" als ein Monitor.
Für Konsolen, deren Bild-Qualität und die Grafik für einen TV "optimiert" sind, mag das noch ausgehen, aber für einen PC nicht mehr (jedenfalls in den meisten Fällen)

"Curved" macht meiner Meinung nur Sinn im Breitbildformat (21:9) ab 32/34".

So long,...


----------



## Antitribu (19. Oktober 2016)

""Curved" macht meiner Meinung nur Sinn im Breitbildformat (21:9) ab 32/34"

OK, das reicht mir als Antwort...

Nachdem dieser Thread warscheinlich sowieso bald verweisen wird, wollte ich fragen ob die Anschaffung eines 21:9 Monitor momentan eine gute Idee ist ?

Ich bin mir im Klaren das diese Frage sehr allgemein ist...

Oder um die Frage anders zu stellen gibt es einen Grund zu warten ? Neue Technologieen auf die es sich zu warten lohnt ? Gründe warum der Preis demnächst sinken könnte ? Ich kann warten.

Was denk ihr über diesen Monitor ?

AOC C3583FQ/BS 88,9 cm MVA-Monitor schwarz/silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ich weiß das die meisten bei Anblick der Auflösung laut aufstöhnen werden, aber ich hab nicht im Sinn allzubald eine neue Graka zuzulegen ( momentan GTX 1060 )...


----------



## DarkWing13 (20. Oktober 2016)

Antitribu schrieb:


> ""Curved" macht meiner Meinung nur Sinn im Breitbildformat (21:9) ab 32/34"
> 
> OK, das reicht mir als Antwort...
> 
> ...




Ich bin derzeit auch am Warten/Suchen auf die hoffentlich (bald) kommenden Neuen Monitore.
Favorit ist derzeit, auch mangels größerer Auswahl, der Samsung C34F791WQU, 34".

Vorrausetzung für mich: (und da wird das Feld sehr dünn...)
Größer 27", Curved, >100Hz, IPS-Panel (besser VA), WQHD (UHD wäre auch nicht schlecht...), evtl. Freesync, ect...
Ein Monitor mit nur 60Hz wäre ein "NoGo" für mich!

So long,....


----------



## bummi18 (21. Oktober 2016)

durch das 21:9 format hast du deutlich mehr FOV in Games ,27 zoll cuved ???? niemals .... warum??   ganz einfach , sonnst hast du einen sehschlitz vor dir stehen . 
Wie oben schon geschrieben , ich möchten meinen 34 er curved nicht mehr missen und die 60 hz stören mich überhaupt nicht .

Curved lohnt sich eh erst ab größeren monitoren meiner meinung nach.


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2016)

Warum sollte der 27" ein Sehschlitz sein? 
Der ist genauso hoch wie dein 34".


----------



## bummi18 (21. Oktober 2016)

ich meinte 27 zoll im  21:9 format


----------



## JoM79 (21. Oktober 2016)

Das gibts nicht.


----------



## bummi18 (22. Oktober 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Das gibts nicht.



klar , sogar nur 25 zoll

21:9-Format > Monitore bei notebooksbilliger.de


----------



## JoM79 (22. Oktober 2016)

Aber nicht 27".


----------



## Antitribu (6. November 2016)

Ich habe nun in den letzten Tagen verschiedene Verkäufer ( Mediamarkt / Saturn / Euronics / Conrad ) zu dem Thema Curved befragt und und alle gaben mir unabhängig von einander mehr oder weniger ein und die selbe Antwort : " Curved ist im groben und ganzen eine Totgeburt " 
Warum ? Weil es für das was es bringt ( wenn es überhaupt für manche Menschen etwas bringt )  viel zu viel kostet. 
Was wohl alles in allem das ist was auch in diesem Forum beschrieben wurde...

Allerdings konnte ich es mir nicht verkneifen und da war denn tatsächlich die Gelegenheit : Dell UltraSharp U3415W Monitor - Curved: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor 

für 635 € da musste ich zuschlagen und nun sitze ich vor eben diesem Monitor, und ich hadere gewaltig damit.... einerseits freue ich mich das ich das gute Stück so günstig erstanden habe, andererseits muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen das mir das Teil seinen Preis zu wenig bringt aber von vorn...

Was jetzt komm ist meine subjektive Meinung zum Vergleich zu meinen 24" Samsung Full HD!

Zum Thema Curved :

Sieht cool aus wie es so auf dem Schreibtisch steht, wenn ich allerdings davor sitze und Zocke/im Internet surfe merke ich vom Curved-Effekt praktisch überhaupt nichts.
Vielleicht ist der Monitor zu wenig gebogen ( Gibt es hier einen Standard oder ist das von Monitor zu Monitor unterschiedlich ? ). Oder ich gehöre zu den Leuten die diese Curved gar nicht erst wahrnehmen ? Ich weiß es nicht. Ich weiß nur das ich vom "Curved" maßiv unterweltigt bin...

Zum Thema Ultra Wide :

Also der Platz an sich ist schon ziemlich geil, nur was soll ich damit machen ? Ich arbeite nicht viel am PC, im Sinne von Excel oder Word ect. auch die Anzahl von Spielen die 21:9 unterstützen ist, wie ich feststellen musste eher überschaubar, und bei allen Spielen die das nicht machen ist dieses Format mehr Ärgerniss den Nutzen -> Breitgezogenes Bild abgeschnittene Vertikale Bildenden...
Im Internet surfen und nenbher Videos schauen ist nett, macht aber wenig Sinn da ich mich logischerweise nur auf eines konzentrieren kann, es sei denn ich lerne zu schielen...

Zum Monitor selbst :

Alles in allem ein gutes Stück, bei komplett Schwarzen Monitor gibts an den Ecken Helle Stellen ( ist das "BacklightBleeding" ? ), aber das ist eigentlich das einzige was ich tatsächlich bemängeln könnte, nur wie gesagt: für so viel Geld hätte ich persönlich eher einen >WOW< Effekt erwarted anstatt: OK ist ganz nett...

Von dem her fürchte ich dass das Teil wohl wieder zurückgehn wird...


----------



## Antitribu (7. November 2016)

Was meint ihr :

Gibt es stärker gebogene Monitore oder liegt es nur an mir selbst dass ich den Effekt einfach nicht wahrnehme ?

Haben alle IPS Monitore diese hellen Ecken ?

Wird 21:9 in Zukunft häufiger unterstützt ?


----------



## HisN (7. November 2016)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Wird 21:9 in Zukunft häufiger unterstützt ?



Solange die Konsolen das nicht machen: Nein.



> Haben alle IPS Monitore diese hellen Ecken ?



Die Gamer-Dinger wohl gerne. Bei den alten Kaltlichtkathoden-Hintergrundbeleuchtungen gab es das "Problem" z.b. nicht so massiv.


----------



## Flybarless (7. November 2016)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Wird 21:9 in Zukunft häufiger unterstützt ?



In meiner Spielesammlung gibt es bei den aktuelleren Titeln nur ein Spiel (Forza 6 Apex) das 21:9 nicht
unterstützt. "Probleme" gibt es meist nur bei Zwischensequenzen oder in den Menüs wo der Monitor Rechts und
Links Schwarze Balken anzeigt weil ein 16:9 Bild forciert wird. Ob deine Spiele 21:9 unterstützen erfährst du mit
Google.


----------



## Rat Six (8. November 2016)

Antitribu schrieb:


> Gibt es stärker gebogene Monitore oder liegt es nur an mir selbst dass ich den Effekt einfach nicht wahrnehme ?


Es gibt deutlich stärker gebogene Monitore. Bei LG findet man welche mit einem 1900mm Radius. Der U3415W, der bei mir nun auch gerade im Kofferraum liegt, hat mit 3800mm einen sehr weiten Radius. Was für mich einer der Gründe war, wiso ich mich für diesen entschieden habe.



Antitribu schrieb:


> Haben alle IPS Monitore diese hellen Ecken ?


Mehr oder weniger ja, die einen stärker die anderen schwächer. BLB muss auch nicht unbedingt in den Ecken vorkommen.



Antitribu schrieb:


> Wird 21:9 in Zukunft häufiger unterstützt ?


Ich denke schon. Jedes aktuelle Spiel in meiner Sammlung unterstützt 21:9.


----------



## Icedaft (8. November 2016)

Soweit mir bekannt, ist der z.Z. am stärksten gebogen: Samsung C34F791WQU Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Antitribu (11. November 2016)

@ Rat Six : Bist du zufrieden mit deinem U3415W ? Woher weißst du den Radius davon, ich hab nichts gefunden...

Also je geringer die Zahl bei Radius ist desto stärker ist er gebogen, richtig ?

Also viel hat mir mein U3415W nicht bedeutet, aber es stimmt was alle sagen: wenn man sich mal an das Übermaß an Platz auf den Bildschirm gewohnt hat ist eine Rückkehr zu kleineren Formaten... etwas unangenehm...

Was denkt ihr über diesen Monitor ? 

QNIX UHD4020R Curved 4K HDMI2.0 3840X2160  AMD FreeSync 40" PVA 3 LED Monitor   | eBay


----------



## Antitribu (14. November 2016)

Ich bin mir natürlich im Klaren das dieser Monitor neu auf dem Markt ist, und deshalb Erfahrungsberichte mehr als selten sind. Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr mit diesen Korea-Monitoren insgesamt ?

Er hätte ein PVA Panel -> wenig/kein Backlightbleed ?

Ist momentan überhaupt eine gute Zeit einen neuen Monitor zu kaufen mit UHD und Displayport 1.3 an der Türschwelle ?


----------



## Rat Six (15. November 2016)

Antitribu schrieb:


> @ Rat Six : Bist du zufrieden mit deinem U3415W ? Woher weißst du den Radius davon, ich hab nichts gefunden...


Den Dell habe ich nun seit einer knappen Woche bei mir an der Wand und bin insgesamt sehr zufrieden. Zwei Kleinigkeiten stören mich ein wenig:
1. Das Panel könnte ein wenig schneller sein, da muss ich mal Overdrive ausprobieren. Da ich, aber nur mehr wenig Shooter spiele, ist das für mich nur ein kleinerer Minuspunkt.
2. Typisch für Curved IPS habe ich in den Ecken relativ stark ausgeprägtes BLB. Da ich es beim normalen Arbeiten und beim Spielen nicht wahrnehme, habe ich beschlossen damit zu leben.
Die guten Farben, die Verarbeitung, das ruhige angenehme Bild, die Auflösung und die Größe stellen mich vollkommen zufrieden.
Den Radius des Monitors habe ich aus einem Review und nach Vergleichen mit anderen Curved Monitoren kommt der ganz gut hin.



Antitribu schrieb:


> Also je geringer die Zahl bei Radius ist desto stärker ist er gebogen, richtig ?


Ja, je kleiner der Radius umso enger die Kurve.


----------



## Antitribu (15. November 2016)

Das mit dem BLB kann ich leider nur bestätigen und wenn man 80 - 90 % der Zeit im dunkeln sitzt... Naja...

Merkst du dann etwas vom Curvedeffekt ? Wie weit sitzt du entfernt vom Monitor ?

Ich habe von einem Verkäufer gehört das es Leute gibt die diesen Curvedeffect gar nicht wahrnehmen können ( gehöre ich dazu ? ), von einem anderem wiederum das es Leute gibt denen schlecht wird. Sowas schonmal sowas gehört ?


----------



## Rat Six (16. November 2016)

Da ich eigentlich immer Licht habe, stört mich das BLB immer weniger und selbst wenn ich das Licht auslasse sehe ich es in den normalen Szenarien nicht.

Da die Krümmung nur sehr gering ist, ist der Curved-Effekt auch nicht sehr stark. Beim zocken kommt es mir, aber so vor als würde ich mehr im Spiel eintauchen. Das kann, aber vllt. auch nur durch das Upgrade 23" > 34" sein. Die Entfernung zum Bildschirm beträgt bei mir zwischen 70cm und 80cm, dank Wandhalterung.

Dass man den Curved-Effekt nicht wahrnimmt, davon habe ich bereits gehört. Davon, dass einem schlecht wird habe ich nur im Zusammenhang mit 3D gehört.


----------

